# Toontrack S2.0 SDX sale!



## TomAwesome (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got an email from Toontrack saying that the _New York Studios Vol. 2_ and _Metal Foundry_ expansions will be on sale at participating dealers between now (the 27th) and the 31st for $79.99 each. Does anyone know which dealers are participating? I checked a few sites, but they're still $150 each. Maybe I just need to try again later in the day.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm guessing MF will be one of them since they're almost done with the S2.0 discounts!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 29, 2009)

Correction: the sale lasts until December 31st, not the 31st of this month.


----------



## Zami77 (Nov 29, 2009)

i was gonna post about this site once i recieved the actual software. i havent yet but im assuming its a legitmate company.
eBay Store - Ear 2 Track: Software, Plug-ins, Audio Interfaces
its an ebay dealer, and they had the sdx for 80$. i snatched em up and now all i need is custom and vintage. adios, rest of my cash.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 29, 2009)

Given his feedback, it seems legit. I'm going to buy some drums now, thanks!


----------



## ccc187307 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been going back and forth between Toontrack and Musician's Friend and no one knows what the hell is going on with it. Toontrack says all the major dealers should have it on sale. MF says they've heard nothing.

POW!!!

Toontrack Metal Foundry SDX for Superior Drummer 2.0


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 3, 2009)

Just bought MF and New York, im trembling with excitement over the snare sound on new york sessions.


----------



## Samer (Dec 3, 2009)

Im a bit retarded when it comes to Toontracks software, i know if you buy drum kit from hell (can you even buy it anymore?) you need to buy some other software to make it run since its only an add on.

Is this an add on, or the software its self?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 4, 2009)

Samer said:


> Im a bit retarded when it comes to Toontracks software, i know if you buy drum kit from hell (can you even buy it anymore?) you need to buy some other software to make it run since its only an add on.
> 
> Is this an add on, or the software its self?




Its an expansion of the original Toontrack EzDrummer.


----------

